# perormance parts



## reignstorm (Jun 15, 2006)

all im looking for is like high flow exhaust or a cold air intake


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: perormance parts (reignstorm)*

Do you own a W8 or a GTi?
An full exhaust for a W8 is very, very expensive and I doublt it would deliver much more power. AFAIK there are no CAIs available for the W8 and I'm not sure it would do much good.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: perormance parts (B5Speedo)*

Exhaust cost me $950 installed from cats back - all s/s too.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: perormance parts (VWGUY4EVER)*

I remember the idea of a B6 S4 4.2 intake from Stratmosphere would work on a W8 with some modification. As far as I can tell the airbox location for W8s and B6 S4 are pretty close. It also is close to B5 S4 and A4 but ive never heard of those systems being used.
The exhaust will need to be one off like VWGUY4EVER had made. Supersprint produced a cat back for a while but I dont know if it was ever available stateside.


----------



## cmehta (Sep 21, 2006)

If you don't want a custom setup, Remus makes an exhaust for the W8. You have to order it from Europe, and it'll cost twice what VWGUY4EVER paid for his setup just for the parts. Go for the stainless magnaflow.
Has anyone actually made one of these S4 intakes work, or is it just speculation?
-Chris


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (cmehta)*

No idea on if the intake actually works. The S4 setup is a pricey gamble on a piece that no one knows if it really works.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (cmehta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmehta* »_If you don't want a custom setup, Remus makes an exhaust for the W8. You have to order it from Europe, and it'll cost twice what VWGUY4EVER paid for his setup just for the parts. Go for the stainless magnaflow.
Has anyone actually made one of these S4 intakes work, or is it just speculation?
-Chris

$800 for rear mufflers only from Remus was a big OUCH so $950 for cat-back installed was a big BONUS..


----------



## cmehta (Sep 21, 2006)

I have been looking into the viability of the stratmosphere intake from the B6 S4. It does look like a viable solution, but I have to question whether or not you can beat our stock setup. The stratmosphere setup is essentially a cone filter with a bit of carbon fiber shielding between the engine and the filter. This mod looks like it would replace our stock airbox. My question to you guys is whether or not the stock setup, which draws cold air directly from the grille is more effective. I realize that many CAI's draw air from under the hood, but I wonder if that 10hp gain is plausable, especially considering how hot it gets under a W8's hood.
Any thoughts from you guys would be great. 
-Chris


----------



## cmehta (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (cmehta)*

Hey guys, here is a pic of the W8 intake and the stratmoshere b6 s4 install pdf. Take a look and tell me what you think:
http://www.stratmosphere.com/h...n.pdf
http://faimg1.forum-auto.com/m...t.jpg
Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (cmehta)*

As for the effectiveness of the S4 intakes, we have done atleast 3 on customer cars over the last couple of months and they were pretty happy with the results. It seems like the power gains are there and it provides a little bit more throttle response.


----------

